# Seiko NE86 movement



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone had hands on experience with this movement, good/bad ?

https://quillandpad.com/2014/06/29/the-new-seiko-ne88-automatic-chronograph-movement-a-change-in-the-wind/

Has this positive report lived up to expectations ?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks for giving us the link to introduce us to the Seiko NE88 chronograph movement, Steve. This new module/movement may end the stranglehold that Swatch has had with their 7750 movement and that is no bad thing. Coming from Seiko, the NE88 will no doubt be a reliable workhorse and very useful to new watch entrepreneurs looking for a decent automatic chronograph movement at a reasonable price. I know that visual or aesthetic considerations should come behind practical matters but I must admit that the NE88 does look a bit humdrum from the rear - oh well, you can't always have your cake and eat it.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

> This new module/movement may end the stranglehold that Swatch has had with their 7750 movement and that is no bad thing. Coming from Seiko, the NE88 will no doubt be a reliable workhorse and very useful to new watch entrepreneurs looking for a decent automatic chronograph movement at a reasonable price.


 This is what I was hoping. :thumbsup:

It's fitted in this,


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It's Seiko. It will be reliable.


----------

